# Help with canter position



## cherylee (1 July 2016)

Hi I'm looking for some help and advice. I've been ridding for just over a year, but I'm struggling with my canter transition!!! Every time I ask for canter I lean forwards instead of sitting up tall. I know I'm doing it I just can't seem to stop myself, once we've made the transition I sit up and feel secure but it's really anoying me that I can't get passed it!!!!!

Please help!!


----------



## PorkChop (1 July 2016)

At least you know and realise what is going wrong!

Might seem obvious but find a good instructor 

Sit to the trot and before you ask for the transition lift your inside hip, rock your shoulders back and make sure you are looking up.


----------



## {97702} (1 July 2016)

Actually think about leaning backwards in the transition?  it will mean you possibly will be sitting up straight


----------



## cherylee (1 July 2016)

Thank you so much


----------



## maximoo (1 July 2016)

Do a few strides of sitting trot before asking for your canter lead as you do this you will be pushing from your seat so should help with you not tipping forward


----------



## Sukistokes2 (11 July 2016)

Leaning forward in to canter is such a common problem, one that i can get in to when I am in my oooommmph frame of mind, Its like i am trying to push my horse forward with my weight alone. Occasionally trying to add imputes by waving my elbows. A joyous sight to behold no doubt  

As some else suggested try leaning back, in fact you will be in the right position. Also remember until walk and trot is established canter will be hard. good luck.


----------

